# Praxis Works Chain Rings



## mnmasotto (Jul 8, 2010)

I have two Colnago's (C59 and a C50) which are constantly being modified with lighter and lighter parts. I spend alot of time over at Weight Weenies and have alot of interest in light bikes. I recently bought a set of Praxis Works front chain rings in std 53/39 configuration. All I can say is that they shift flawlessly. I used them on my Campy SR 11 speed and my Di2 10 speed bikes. They work great on both bikes. They are not as light as Fiber-lite chain rings but close at 128 grams. Here are a few pictures of my new build. Chiao-Mark


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

my goodness!

I think i just made a mess in my pants!

I don't like colonagos but them there parts .....


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

If Praxis made their chainrings resemble their ZED chainrings made for Look's crankset I could dig it. Otherwise they don't look particularly special to me.

Goes without saying that's a nice build


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Curious. I've been eyeballing the Praxis setup to replace the less than durable Bontrager (ne Truvative/Sram) rings. Durability and shifting qualities are more important to me than weight.

Anybody have long term experience with them?


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Been racing/ riding them since Interbike. For consistency across the board, only one chainring set is better, and that's Shimano. These, however, have found a fan in me, and I don't really expect to look elsewhere anytime soon. Fairly inexpensive, look badass, and they work. That's all I ask for.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

mnmasotto said:


> I have two Colnago's (C59 and a C50) which are constantly being modified with lighter and lighter parts. I spend alot of time over at Weight Weenies and have alot of interest in light bikes. I recently bought a set of Praxis Works front chain rings in std 53/39 configuration. All I can say is that they shift flawlessly. I used them on my Campy SR 11 speed and my Di2 10 speed bikes. They work great on both bikes. They are not as light as Fiber-lite chain rings but close at 128 grams. Here are a few pictures of my new build. Chiao-Mark


Assuming that's a D/A chain, it's on backwards.


----------



## Praxis Works (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey Richard... RBR actually put up a manufactures product page for us for consumers to review. You can have a look and scroll down to see what some consumers have said about our rings. 

Our primary reason for forging is that it allows us to create the dramatic/complex tooth profiles we need (LevaTime) to move the chain smoothly....and at the same time it provides our rings with grain alignment of the aluminum for a more durable tooth. 
Give us a call at Praxis is you have any questions! 
Adam @ Praxis


----------



## Njd695 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have just recently bought a 695 and the look praxis chain rings were unavailable so I was provided with some praxis chain rings and although they are great they will not change under any load, the chain is just not being picked up when going from small to large, anybody else had similar issues, should I insist on getting the look specific praxis rings?
Cheers


----------



## Praxis Works (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Njd695, 
Give our office a call in the morning and we'll figure out what the problem is. Be glad to help as you should have trouble free shifting for sure. 

[email protected]


----------



## Njd695 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks, I'm in Sydney so will have to check the timezones.
I spoke to the shop and after a bit of persuasion they are offering a swap of the look specific rings, I do like the ones I have,(standard praxis work levatime) I take it they are very similar if not the same, the mechanic ive been using tried everything to get it to work but it seem to be the pick up points on the large ring arnt all properly working, could be a one off, I am using a SRAM red black 2011 front derailler if that helps..


----------



## Praxis Works (Dec 21, 2011)

Don't worry about the call if you're in Sydney. 
My distributor in AUS will be glad to help out also. Give Brent a call at Dawson Sports Group as he can help you problem solve it too. 

Dawson Sports Group 
2/3 Apollo St. 
Warriewood NSW 2102 
+61 (0) 2 9979 2855 
[email protected] 
Dawson Sports Group


----------



## Njd695 (Nov 20, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## Njd695 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have noticed the crank arm is slightly off centred to the catch pin, would this have such an effect on the shifting?


----------



## Praxis Works (Dec 21, 2011)

Njd695 - Please send me an email at [email protected] so I can help. Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Just a note. I installed the Praxis rings on my Bontrager (nee Sram/Truvative) compact crank on an otherwise Campy 10 speed drivetrain. They work great. Front shifting is noticeably better than the original Sram rings although (sorry) not quite as good as my full Campy 11 speed.

Durability must wait more miles but they certainly are a good alternative to the grossly overpriced Dura Ace rings.


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

-dustin said:


> Assuming that's a D/A chain, it's on backwards.


?? Explain. I am curious. Is this something for all chains or just these chains.


----------



## Njd695 (Nov 20, 2012)

After a lot of issues with the 695 shifting on the front derailleur, after looking to change the praxis rings, there was no point, it seem the braze on mount on the bike itself is loose, so I have dropped it into the lbs to get the rivets re-done, and hope that when I get it back everything is working great so watch this space.
Big thanks to Adam @ praxis for doing everything possible to try and fix any issues, especially being on the other side of the world.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

sinister_designs said:


> ?? Explain. I am curious. Is this something for all chains or just these chains.


http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...0B/SI-09G0B-003-ENG_v1_m56577569830682232.pdf

Read under where it says Note on the right.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Jay Strongbow said:


> http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...0B/SI-09G0B-003-ENG_v1_m56577569830682232.pdf
> 
> Read under where it says Note on the right.


It's not on backwards as it's a KMC x10sl chain not a dura-ace


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Bumping up an old thread here...just installed a set of rings on my Tarmac and I am LESS than impressed with the shifting quality. In fact, I find it so bad, Im ready to yank these things off and order a set of the OEM rings. 

Shifting is very very sluggish and both I, and my LBS have spent a lot of time trying to adjust the front mech to get shifting right. The mech has to be set so that shifting is either sluggish, or set so far outboard I have to run the risk of dumping the chain off the cranks. 

Looking at my old OEM rings, I can see the big, huge pins. But on the Praxis, they are really small and with the bike in the stannd, you can see those little pins have a really hard time catching onto the 7900 chain (brand new).

Ill give these things a few weeks to "wear in" a bit and see what happens. But so far, Im very disappointed...I heard so many good things. Anyone with similar experiences?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Chainrings should not need any "break in". I'm not using Praxis, but I recall their website cites the criticality of rings being "indexed" correctly to the alignment marks.

What are your current "OEM" chainring make & model?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I agree with tomh on the ring indexing. I've probably got close to 10,000 miles on my Sram Praxis compact rings with a KMC chain. My shifting has been precise and quick from day one.


----------



## Praxis Works (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi RkFast, 
*Something is surely wrong...and we can help you figure it out for sure. 
*We're here to help. Have a look at the mounting guide just to verify that you've installed the rings correctly. Here is guide.

If you're in the states, just give us a call on Monday morning and we'll help you live. If you're out of the states, please email us and we'll figure out the best way to fix you up after we gather some information. 
Praxis office 831-708-2161 or [email protected] 

[email protected]


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

I love mine however I can't seen to mount them straight on my power2max spider and rotor cranks. The shifting is fine but when you look at them whilst turning them you can see a definite wobble.
I have remounted them many times over the 8 months I've had them. I wonder if the rings themselves are out of true?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

pagey said:


> I love mine however I can't seen to mount them straight on my power2max spider and rotor cranks. The shifting is fine but when you look at them whilst turning them you can see a definite wobble. ...


Funny you say that. When I replaced my Campy Chorus 11sp crank with a Quarq powermeter having SRAM "powerglide" chainrings, I noticed a definite wobble also.
I set up a machinist's dial guage to measure total lateral runout, and it was only 0.46 mm on the big ring -- but still noticeable.

The SRAM rings didn't shift nearly as fast as the previous Campy, so I contacted Praxis and specifically asked about any runout spec -- they didn't have one.

For now I'm staying with the SRAM rings, but when they wear out I'll probably install Stronglight. IME the Stronglight rings were just as true-running & fast shifting as the original Campy.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Praxis Works said:


> Hi RkFast,
> *Something is surely wrong...and we can help you figure it out for sure.
> *We're here to help. Have a look at the mounting guide just to verify that you've installed the rings correctly. Here is guide.
> 
> ...


Heya Adam,

Thanks for touching base. Im in touch with your people at your offices and they are working to help me resolve. 

Ill let you know how things net out!

RkF


----------



## Praxis Works (Dec 21, 2011)

RkFast said:


> Heya Adam,
> 
> Thanks for touching base. Im in touch with your people at your offices and they are working to help me resolve.
> 
> ...


Great! I think I heard your call in. We'll figure it out as we're here to help always. 

[email protected]


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

I've been running the Praxis mid-compact 52-36 rings on a Rotor crank for most of the season on one of my bikes. Gotta say I really like both the rings and the gearing (with a SRAM 11-28 cassette on the back). The shifting is virtually identical to Shimano Ultegra (what I was running and what's on my other bike) or maybe even a little better. I've have noticed a visible "wobble" too, but it doesn't seem to affect the shifting or other performance. If this is a known issue Adam, let me know. Thanks for a great product!


----------



## cmprobert (Mar 11, 2010)

Came across your post and I am a new memeber and have a similar situation:

I am building up a 2013 Neilpryde BuraSL and looking for some advice on my crank choices as well as wheel choices. Of course already over my budget so need to find the best bang for my buck! I am a di-hard Campy Guy and was originally going with Dura Ace 9000 because of cost difference, but Backcountry.com made an error and put a Full 80th edition Super Record group at 45% off so I grabbed it (now I need to sell my DA 9000 stuff that is NIB...)

I love the look and weight of the SiSL2 and have loved the Cannondale hollowgram I have on my MTB. The fact I could get the last Stages power crank they made in SiSL2 (the coating is apparently tough to work with so stages is not making these anymore). But 500g complete including power is pretty attractive. What I don't know is if the 11sp rings that were made for Dura Ace will shift well with the SR set up... I have read removes saying it works great and others saying it is awefull and the chain sticks causing gears to drop. Another option is to purchase the 135bd rings and put campy rings on (but then I loose the bad ass look of the SiSL2 and add considerable weight and loose stiffness.

Next option is to use the SR ti crank and look for power from a powertap cassette.... but then the cost of my wheelset jumps a grand, although I likely would have no issues selling the brand new SiSL2 stages crank for $1,500

Curious to here more about yoru experience and how it has been running. Seems Cannondale makes a 135bcd spider that I could use OEM 11sp campy rings on but then I loose the bad ass look, light weight and some stiffness... Or I go with a 130bcd spider with some praxis works rings. Do you notice a difference betweena campy crank with OEM or the praxis rings?


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

tom_h said:


> Funny you say that. When I replaced my Campy Chorus 11sp crank with a Quarq powermeter having SRAM "powerglide" chainrings, I noticed a definite wobble also.
> I set up a machinist's dial guage to measure total lateral runout, and it was only 0.46 mm on the big ring -- but still noticeable.
> 
> The SRAM rings didn't shift nearly as fast as the previous Campy, so I contacted Praxis and specifically asked about any runout spec -- they didn't have one.
> ...


I replaced my Chorus with SRAM Quarq 22 50/34 crankset, shifting in my opinion is improved.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

As I'm a Campy guy myself.
If I was looking for a good looking crank based powermeter and didn't have the pocket depth for SRM I'd look into power2max North America | power2max - Your power meter with the Lightening cranks 
power2max North America | Lightning ? Road
and praxis rings. This will probably blow the budget but retain the look.


----------

